# Container for Placenta



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

How big does the placenta get? What is a good sized container for it (liters or gallons)?

I'm hoping to take some tupperware to the birth so I can take mine home (going to cut it up and freeze it for postpartum smoothies).


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Gallon ziplock bags are fine, I usually double up 2 bags in case the first leaks.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

yep 2- 1 gallon ziplock bags - that is what we use at home and if you are planning to eat it- then stick it on ice till you can get it home.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, that sounds *much easier* than packing tupperware. Thank you!


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine fit comfortably into a 2 liter ice cream tub. We ended up at the hospital to have it removed and they gave it to us in a double-bagged 'biohazard' bag







, but that fit fine in the ice cream container at home. We used it for placenta prints.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyMamaToBe* 
Mine fit comfortably into a 2 liter ice cream tub. We ended up at the hospital to have it removed and they gave it to us in a double-bagged 'biohazard' bag







, but that fit fine in the ice cream container at home. We used it for placenta prints.

that is interesting and good to know


----------

